# immortal spirit head tube sizing (length)



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Anybody know where I can get the measurement for a 56cm immortal spirit frame head tube length? If anybody has one and can measure it for me I would greatly appreciate it! It is not listed in the geometry chart.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

mine measured at 135mm


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks! That is a short head tube for a 56 cm bike...I think. I would need too many spacers to get my bars where I like them. Good to know!!!


----------

